# Marie Celeste again?



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

A mystery yacht has been found off Australia. details on the link 
http: //news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-pacific/6574547.stm


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Billy
Your link didn't work.
Try this one 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/player/nol/newsid_6570000/newsid_6575100/6575135.stm?bw=bb&mp=rm
Cheers
Kris


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks Marconi. always having link problems here lately


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

*Mystery Yacht*

'Ghost Ship' Found off Coast of Australia
No Sign of Crew Leaves Rescuers Puzzled
Reuters
SYDNEY (April 20) - Australian rescuers were on Friday trying to solve the "Mary Celeste" style mystery of a yacht found floating off the coast with its engine running, food on its table ready to eat, but no crew. 


Mystery at Sea

Queensland Police / AP
The "Mary Celeste," a 36-foot catamaran, was found 80 nautical miles off Australia's northeast coast with no sign of its crew.


The 36-foot catamaran was found 80 nautical miles off Townsville on the northeast coast, but there was no sign of the three crewmen who had set sail from Queensland state bound for Australia's west coast on Sunday. 

"What they found was a bit strange in that everything was normal, there was just no sign of the crew," Jon Hall from emergency management in Queensland told local radio on Friday. 

Hall said the yacht's sails were up but one was badly shredded. He said the engine was running, there was food on the table, a laptop was turned on, and the radio and global positioning satellite (GPS) were working. 

Three life jackets and survival equipment, including an emergency beacon, were found on board, but no life rafts. 

The Mary Celeste was an abandoned "ghost ship" found off the coast of Portugal in 1872. None of the Mary Celeste's crew or passengers were ever found. 

The KAZ 11 was spotted adrift on the outer Great Barrier Reef on Wednesday. Rescue crews boarded the vessel on Friday but there was no sign of the three crew men, aged 56, 63 and 69. 


'No Sign of Them'
Police said weather conditions at sea on Sunday and Monday were rough. "There was a fair sort of a wind out there but it's improved since then, so who knows what could've happened," said Police Chief Superintendent Roy Wall,. 

Rescuers have retrieved the boat's GPS system to analyze data for clues to the mysterious disappearance of the crew. 

"That will now enable us to track backwards where this yacht has actually been in the last few days, and we're hoping that can pinpoint the search area for the missing crew," said Hall.


----------



## Paul J Burke (May 19, 2006)

The main thing that baffles me is the fact that you can see fenders hanging over the side.The sail is damaged, yet all the safety gear, lifejackets etc are still on board.its certainly a strange case. the vessel is currently alongside in Townsville undergoing forensic examination.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

The torn sail indicates some sort of incident. Whatever happened, it must surely have happened quickly allowing no time to put on lifejackets etc. They must have dived straight in. Or are we into some sort of Bermuda Triangle stuff here?!. David


----------



## Mac (Apr 26, 2005)

The "Mary Celeste" was the vessel found in the Atlantic in 1872.

Sir Arthur Conan Doyle enriched the legend when he wrote a story about a ghost ship called the "Marie Celeste",which started the confusion over the first name of the vessel.

Cheers

Mac


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

The Master of the Mary Celeste was Captain John Briggs!


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

I rest my case your honor...LOL


----------



## Paul J Burke (May 19, 2006)

Another mysterious fact has come to light re the "ghost ship". articles of clothing were found neatly folded in the stern area of the vessel. this must surely discount the event of being swamped by a large wave ,otherwise the clothing would be strewn everywhere.based on that evidence, it looks like 1 crew member may have gone for a swim, then got into trouble, current etc, then the others have gone to help ,and also ended up in trouble, sounds quite plausible doesnt it.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

or, could this be some stupid prank! .. seems too much like the marie celeste to me


----------



## aleddy (Apr 8, 2006)

Official search has been called off as there is evidence that the men have been absent from the boat for a week or more.
The families of the missing men are continuing the search privately using 3 small boats and searching an area to the south of the position where the Catamaran was first located


----------

